# Brauchen wir / Wollt ihr ein neues FAQ System

## dertobi123

Hallo Gentooists,

Nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach ist die FAQ auf gentoo.de leider ziemlich unübersichtlich und verfügt über keinerlei Suchfunktion. Die Anzahl der Fragen hier im Forum, die durch einen kurzen Blick in eine FAQ schnell geklärt wären, sind aber in den letzten Wochen nicht weniger, sondern (subjektiv) eher etwas mehr geworden. 

Ich machs kurz: Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass eine gute FAQ dazu führt, dass die immer wiederkehrenden Fragen wenigstens etwas weniger werden.

Ich habe die phpmyfaq mal Testweise installiert und nun würde es mich interessieren, ob ihr euch mit diesem System anfreunden könntet, bzw. ob das aus eurer Sicht was taugt.

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/faq

Gruß Tobias

----------

## MrTom

Sieht auf dem ersten Blick wirklich gut aus!

Die Frage ist allerdings, ob es deshalb weniger Fragen im Forum geben wird. Da ja hier auch immer wieder die gleichen Fragen kommen, die eine einfache Suche mit Google oder ein Blick auf die Dokus bei gentoo.de / gentoo.org beantworten würden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das viele Fragen wirklich mit einem einfachen "man" oder "--help" erledigt wären.

Die FAQs müssen ja auch gepflegt werden. Nicht falsch verstehen, finde die Idee gut, aber ob die meisten User das dann auch so wahrnehmen und benutzen ist eine andere Frage.

Evtl. würde für den deutschen Teil des Forums eine Aufteilung / Unterteilung vielleicht mehr bringen. Vor allem die FAQs und ein OT-Bereich würden da schon einiges leichter machen. 

Das mit der Suche im Board ist aber wirklich ein Problem.

Vielleicht kann mir da mal einer helfen. Gibt mal "Kernel 2.6" ein. Mit der Suche hat phpBB wirklich ein Problem...

----------

## ian!

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann mir da mal einer helfen. Gibt mal "Kernel 2.6" ein. Mit der Suche hat phpBB wirklich ein Problem...

 

Siehe dazu diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77981

Eine Suche nach "kernel *2.6*" bringt das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Sieht auf dem ersten Blick wirklich gut aus!

 Wie gesagt, ist erstmal nur ein Test. Wenn, dann wird das noch viel schöner  :Wink: 

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist allerdings, ob es deshalb weniger Fragen im Forum geben wird. Da ja hier auch immer wieder die gleichen Fragen kommen, die eine einfache Suche mit Google oder ein Blick auf die Dokus bei gentoo.de / gentoo.org beantworten würden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das viele Fragen wirklich mit einem einfachen "man" oder "--help" erledigt wären.
> 
> Die FAQs müssen ja auch gepflegt werden. Nicht falsch verstehen, finde die Idee gut, aber ob die meisten User das dann auch so wahrnehmen und benutzen ist eine andere Frage.

 Ich mach mir da keine falschen Illusionen, nur die Kombination aus schlecht funktionierender Suchfunktion und unübersichtlicher FAQ (eigentlich sind es ja 2) ist suboptimal. Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, die FAQ-Fragen bleiben dann aus, ich hoffe nur, dass es weniger werden. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist ausserdem, dass man dieses Forum etwas mehr "entschlacken" könnte.

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Evtl. würde für den deutschen Teil des Forums eine Aufteilung / Unterteilung vielleicht mehr bringen. Vor allem die FAQs und ein OT-Bereich würden da schon einiges leichter machen. 

 Das war ja jetzt ne FAQ-Frage, werf doch mal einen Blick hinein  :Laughing: 

Tobias

----------

## MrTom

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Das war ja jetzt ne FAQ-Frage, werf doch mal einen Blick hinein :lol:Tobias

 Dafür habe ich gleich einen pos. vote abgegeben  :Wink: 

 *ian wrote:*   

> Eine Suche nach "kernel *2.6*" bringt das gewünschte Ergebnis.

 Deshalb habe ich nix gefunden. Dachte es liegt an dem . und nicht an den zuwenig Zeichen! Wär gleich was für die FAQs  :Wink: 

@dertobi123: Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass alles auf verschiedenen Seiten liegt. Vor allem muss man als Gentoo-Einsteiger erst mal mitbekommen, wo was zu finden ist. 

Eine Möglichkeit ist, auf der Titelseite von gentoo.de hinzuweisen, wo was zu finden ist. Da sollte dann auch ein Link zu den FAQ sein.

Perfekt ist das alles nicht. Aber wie mans besser machen könnte kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Deine Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber undankbar  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass alles auf verschiedenen Seiten liegt. Vor allem muss man als Gentoo-Einsteiger erst mal mitbekommen, wo was zu finden ist.

 Ich werde nochmal das Wochenende abwarten, wie sich die Resonanz so entwickelt; momentan siehts ja ganz gut aus  :Wink:  und dann entweder noch am Wochenende oder Anfang nächster Woche im gentoo.de Kreise lauschen, wie man die FAQ am sinnvollsten in gentoo.de integriert.

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Perfekt ist das alles nicht. Aber wie mans besser machen könnte kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Deine Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber undankbar 

 Ich denke dieses FAQ-System ist ein guter Kompromiss. Der Adminstrationsaufwand ist gegenüber einem Wiki recht gering, es kann halt nicht jeder Dösbattel die Seite zuspammen oder sonstige Schweinereien veranstalten. Wenn das Ding erstmal läuft und richtig Prall mit Content gefüllt ist, dann ist der Aufwand recht überschaubar.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## lr

[img:f1b79110b4]http://www.wett-world.com/mainsite/forum/images/smiles/dafuer.gif[/img:f1b79110b4]

lr

----------

## c07

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wenn das Ding erstmal läuft und richtig Prall mit Content gefüllt ist, dann ist der Aufwand recht überschaubar.

 

Ich find das eine sehr gute Sache. Aber ich würd auch den Aufwand dafür nicht unterschätzen. Mit der Zeit werden die meisten Sachen obsolet oder gar falsch, und wenn sie dann nicht gezielt gelöscht werden, werden die FAQs insgesamt unbrauchbar. Unterstützt das System, dass man Artikel explizit zur Löschung oder Überarbeitung vorschlagen kann? Zu Anfang ist das sicher nicht notwendig, aber irgendwann wird es wahrscheinlich unhandlich, das nur über Kommentare und Bewertungen zu regeln.

----------

## c07

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist allerdings, ob es deshalb weniger Fragen im Forum geben wird.

 

Es würd auch schon einiges bringen, wenn man einfach mit einem Verweis oder konkreten Link auf die FAQ antworten kann.

----------

## MrTom

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Es würd auch schon einiges bringen, wenn man einfach mit einem Verweis oder konkreten Link auf die FAQ antworten kann.

 

Das ist ein Argument! Ich denke, man kann viel darüber diskutieren, wie es besser werden kann. Aber nur in der Praxis wird sich zweigen, ob es eine gute Idee war.

Was mir am FAQ-System vom dertobi123 gefällt ist z.B. der Vote.

Wenn man das im Forum hätte, könnte man auch leichter alte Beiträge löschen. Und beliebte und wichtige eine höhere Prio geben.

----------

## dertobi123

So, die FAQ ist jetzt auf gentoo.de verlinkt, ich hab sie heute noch mit dem Großteil der 'alten' FAQ gefüttert.

Wer beim weiteren Aufbau und Pflege der FAQ mithelfen möchte, schickt mir bitte ne PM oder Email. Vorraussetzung ist eine einigermaßen gute Rechtschreibung, gute Kenntnisse in Sachen Linux sind nicht unbedingt notwenig, sicherlich aber auch nicht verkehrt.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## bmichaelsen

Ja, die Foren sind nicht ideal für FAQs.

In den endlosen Weiten der gentoo-Foren haben sich aber schon  min. 3  :Exclamation:  Projekte gebildet die eine bessere Grundlage für docs geenrieren wollen. Wir sollten die Entwicklung bündeln oder zumindest koordinieren

z.B. das Gentoo Kernel and Hardware Wiki (Testimplementation) beschäftigt sich fast ausschließlcih mit der Dokumentation von Kernel und Hardware, und hat auch eine daraufhin ausgelegte Struktur. Nailing jelly to the penguin / Gentoo documentation project? jedoch haben etwas sehr ähnliches wie tobi123 vor und haben ebenfalls eine Testimplenentation am Laufen. Das sollte koordiniert werden. Es wird nix bringen, wenn für das selbe Thema 20 Wikis existieren. Wenn eiiner dann eine Frage hat stellt er sie doch im Forum, bevor er sich auf die Suche macht ...

Gruss, BJörn

----------

## rincewind

Hi !

Ich finde die Idee super aus mehreren Gründen:

Es ist deutsch und es gibt einige user die es mit dem englischen 

    nicht so haben. 

Es ist "Redaktionell" :einer oder mehrere Leute machen sich gedanken über die Überschriften und gestalten sie Übersichtlich.

Es ist strukturiert und das ist für mich(der ich scheinbar für sie Suchfunktion des Forums zu blöd oder zu abgedreht bin) der größte Vorteil gegenüber dem (deutschen) Forum.

Ich helfe gerne mit.

Gruss Rince

----------

